# Moselle, help with trip required



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hoping to travel down Moselle in August for 2 weeks, any advice on where on the Moselle to start our trip from and any places that are a "must see" or just a nice place to stop over 


john


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

You probably mean the bit in Germany from Trier to Koblenz, all of which is brilliant and very motorhome friendly.

We liked Bernkastel-Kues (specifically the Bernkastel side) and Cochem was a nice town. 

Stellplatz every few km. We set off a few times intending to drive for a few hours and only made it a few km down the road before we simply had to stop at a nice looking stellplatz.

Easy journey if you've only got a couple of weeks - only 4 hours or so from Calais.

Having said all that, the upper reaches of the Moselle in the Vosges in France are pretty stunning too!

Morph


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

SecondMorph,

If you get the weather it's brilliant

Especially if you carry bikes, fabulous easy paths along the whole river

Stop, cycle then move onto the last place you cycled too :lol: 

Lots of campsites too which even if you don't stay provide a meal and drink at the bar along the way

Having said that I love Germany

Could live on their sausages and frequently do :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm going 25th July for 2 weeks

Choices


















:roll:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

There is another way... Lille, Tournai, Charleroi, Namur... Toll free too, though all Belgian motorways are ****e and full of pot holes!!

Depending on the time of day you arrive in France, I can recommend the marina at Peruwelz as a free overnight stop - just off the Tournai to Mons motorway. Nice and quiet, though used by a fair few vans. We have stayed several times.

Here: Location: http://osm.org/go/0B3TQbjq?m
http://download.osmand.net/go?lat=50.51866&lon=3.6086621&z=16

Morph


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We're on a Stellplatz at Ernst on the Mosel, about 4 km outside Cochem so easy bike ride along flat cycle ways. Lovely area, the Stellplatz we are on is Mosella Schinkenstube, has a bakery/cafe at entrance, Gastatte & butcher opposite (where you book in & pay) plus a Weingut. What more do you need!! Seriously, get either (or both) a copy of the ADAC Stellplatz guide and the ProMobil+ app (or Bordatlas but app well cheaper) and just head here. There are Stellplatz galore on both sides of the river, some free/cheap some more so. We are paying Euro 8 per night for all inclusive (electric, water, emptying & rubbish) plus good wifi. Oh and lovely views of the wine fields. 
Quite honestly almost anywhere is Germany is good for motorhoming, we are in our 5th week of wandering mainly southern Germany. Still haven't got bored and got another 2 or so weeks. I am biased as I prefer Germany to France at any time of year!


----------



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

Have to agree with Morph. We did it last year for two weeks,hull-rotterdam.Trier then worked our way up the Mosel to eventually a great site at Koblenz,right on the junction where Mosel meets Rhine.
We stayed at Bencastel. Trabac,great stellplatz that was 10 € per night opposite a great vineyard!free wifi.. Cochem is nice,but loads of sites en route.
If u avent bukt ferry yet and are cc members a good tip is to buy camping cheques as u book ferry,u then get a good discount from them.Even if u don't use cheques,sell them later as we did.
Please contact if I can assist further ,

Ian.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Techno 100


> I'm going 25th July for 2 weeks. Choices


It has be option 2 for me otherwise you miss the best bit of the Moselle from Koblenz to Trier.

JohnW


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Isn't it the same trier to Koblenz?
I was advised to go dunkirk belgium luxembourg trier then slow down and enjoy


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, it's the same river and towns whichever direction you do it!!

I think the confusion was that one of your routes ended at Trier and the other at Koblenz - I think @JohnW felt that if you went straight to Koblenz you would have somehow missed out the Moselle rather than that being just your starting point.

It's an easy drive and a relaxing trip, whichever way you choose to do it.

The only German you need to know is "Weinprobe" which means wine tasting - ask for that in any of the hundreds of places along the river and, for a few euro, you'll get maybe 6 different local wines plus tasting notes - a great way to learn the differences between your Muller Thurgaus and you Gewerstrameiners (spelling?).

Morph


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Currently sat on a campsite in Luxemburg having just trundled down (technically up! ) the Mosel from a Koblenz to below Trier.

There is a brilliant campsite in Koblenz right at the point where the Mosel joins the Rhine. Not the cheapest but the location is brilliant, small passenger ferry €1.3 each wAy about 100m from campsite gate takes you right into the old part which is very compact. Make sure to take the cable car up to the citadel (€11.8 combined ticket) allow all day it's huge and a lot to see.

Then, as has been said just follow the river south, loads of a Stelplatz (nice one at Enkirch that even has showers and toilets behind the tourist info office, buy tokens for the showers at the office they are big showers so it's easy to double up as you get 6 minutes of hot water for your token ( the office is shut at weekends though) bakers van calls each morning, nearby beer garden does excellent food at low cost. Cycle paths everywhere and they are almost totally flat. We have leccy bikes which makes life even easier.

BEWARE that virtually ALL campsites etc ONLY take cash (no British credit OR debit cards, not even pre-loaded ones) also fuel stations and (obvious) supermarkets are rare so stock up when you can. Bernkassel is great BUT motorhome parking is not permitted in the coach park area you must be on the West side of the river and south of the bridge!! It is signposted after you cross the bridge. The centre is stunning, really REALLY old so take your camera.

We thought the southern end ( Trier) to be far more appealing than the Koblenz end. Having said that it's all very pleasant you will certainly be OK for campsites or Stelplatz as they are simply everywhere. 

The weather at the moment varies between scorching sun and overcast but it is very pleasant. 

That's your lot from me now, time for a Gin & Tonic

Andy


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Cochem is lovely and a nice aire on the main road no services, I think we paid for parking about 12 vans, went in to the police station and they said it was ok to sleep as long as you put your money in. The big aire in trier is brill pull up at barrier put 20 euro on the card they give you and then you use it for toilet, shower and elec, and it is right in town,fab place, enjoy.
Eddie.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Cochem is lovely and a nice aire on the main road no services, I think we paid for parking about 12 vans, went in to the police station and they said it was ok to sleep as long as you put your money in. The big aire in trier is brill pull up at barrier put 20 euro on the card they give you and then you use it for toilet, shower and elec, and it is right in town,fab place, enjoy.
Eddie.


----------

